

RegexOne - Learn regular expressions with simple, interactive examples. - instakill
http://regexone.com/lesson/

======
ZeroGravitas
Very nice, though it felt strange to me that you could progress by "cheating"
if you did _the simplest thing that would work_ e.g. matching a single
character that happened to be in the sentence.

I'd suggest either blocking progress, or giving an extra bonus award, if you
match the strings entirely. This might also lead naturally onto capture later
where you have the expected capture on the right.

Possibly adding many more non-matche test cases might be worthwhile as well.
Perhaps hiding the hundred or so non-matches, and only revealing them if
accidentally caught by a submitted regex?

